# Has anyone else tried "Plaque Attack"



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I haven't but was at a friends last night and she was telling me in the past that her dogs both needed their teeth cleaned but she didn't want to put them under for a dental. She said a few months ago that both of them had horrible teeth. Well, she bought some and started spraying her dogs teeth a few weeks ago and she asked me to look at her Westie's teeth and they were almost totally white. This dog is around 9 yrs old. 
I'm gonna look into it (don't know what's in it as of yet) but I was stunned at how clean her dogs teeth were. I have several, that even though they're on raw still have some tartar. I know some of you have mentioned your dogs have plaque on their front teeth if not still a little on the back ones.
Anyone tried it?


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

I haven't but I just looked up the ingredients and it has alcohol in it.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well I don't have a problem with alcohol (oh, wait that's probably a different kind...) but my old Dachshund has horrible teeth still even though she's eating raw. I can't do a dental on her because she's almost 18. At this point it would have to be better than her nasty mouth....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

The plaque gel I use for Ruby has alcohol in it too, but its just a small amount, and you only need such a small amount of any tooth cleaning product, I dont think it really makes a difference. I use Tropiclean: Clean teeth gel.

I just checked out the plaque attack website, looks like they have both a spray and gel version. Are they the same just different consistencies?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Honestly? If teeth are that bad, I think going under for a proper dental is the best. Even if it seems like all the tarter off, nobody can get up along that gumline like a vet can while the dog is under. There may be other issues going on, not just aesthetically. When Jackson had his dental this past November, x-ray showed a dead tooth (that I had NO idea was dead, or HOW it got dead, lol) and it just does a better job. At 9, a dental doesn't sound like a terrible idea.

But I think it's great that it's helping; I am sure it's WAY better than not doing anything.

We use Petzlfe for maintenance about once or twice a week. Jax had his dental in November and the other day, I noticed (after slacking majorly on brushing his teeth - which we do with CET paste) it almost looked like a bit of plaque was forming (nothing substantial) but I threw some petzlife on there and then brushed his teeth and any trace of it was gone the next day. So I definitely think petzlife works and if plaque attack is anything like it, that's awesome.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^ Same here. Yorkie's are notorious for having thee worst dental hygiene and I know some owners theirs have lost all their teeth by 8. So right now at 5 yrs benny already has bad tartar and breath so I'm using Petzlife gel on his toothbrush and brush everyday. I've tried those toothpaste liver-chicken flavor and don't like those. I've seen that plaque attack and may try it when the bottle of petzlife runs out.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Honestly? If teeth are that bad, I think going under for a proper dental is the best. Even if it seems like all the tarter off, nobody can get up along that gumline like a vet can while the dog is under.
> 
> *Madison will be 18 in a few weeks so there's no way I'm putting her under for a dental. She's one that never even handled a vaccine well and when she had her one and only dental she nearly didn't wake up. I was in the room with her and I will never put her under again unless there's no other choice. Several years ago my 10 yr old Dachshund died getting a dental so I'm a little leary of it unless there's no other option.
> *
> ...


If there is anything else going on she doesn't indicate she has any pain so I'm not willing to chance a dental. She'll chew on a bone and give it her best shot but at her age she isn't very strong any more and her canines are the teeth that are so bad. If she'd hold still I'd try to pop the tartar off but she's very uncooperative. She had a back injury several years ago and I don't want to make her struggle and potentially hurt herself to try that. 
The spray looks easy enough to do even on a squirmy dog so I think I'm gonna get some tomorrow. I'll let you guys know if it helps!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

used it on Itty recently(my little Beagle).

My petzlife gel wasn't working on her. She's had some bad tartar for awhile.... this stuff took off most of her tartar within a few days. 

Stuff works, no doubt about it. Is the alcohol great for Dogs?....Probably not. But as Re said, its also not good to have tartar build up. I don't use it every day either.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> used it on Itty recently(my little Beagle).
> 
> My petzlife gel wasn't working on her. She's had some bad tartar for awhile.... this stuff took off most of her tartar within a few days.
> 
> Stuff works, no doubt about it. Is the alcohol great for Dogs?....Probably not. But as Re said, its also not good to have tartar build up. I don't use it every day either.


Good to hear it's worked for someone else. I got some today and tortured several of mine with it. Toby still has some tartar as well as Angel, Lily and Madison. None of them get any work on their front teeth at all with raw so I'm hoping to see improvement soon!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> donna, do you give them beef ribs?


I've given them pork ribs but beef ribs around here are too expensive and I've never found them on sale so as of yet they've never had them.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kev I saw your glowing reviews on petlife...are you saying this stuff is superior??


kevin bradley said:


> used it on Itty recently(my little Beagle).
> 
> My petzlife gel wasn't working on her. She's had some bad tartar for awhile.... this stuff took off most of her tartar within a few days.
> 
> Stuff works, no doubt about it. Is the alcohol great for Dogs?....Probably not. But as Re said, its also not good to have tartar build up. I don't use it every day either.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

magicre said:


> ok....can you get whole lamb necks or pork necks or beef necks.....not cut in to those funny little sharp edged shapes, but cut lengthwise?
> 
> the bones that keep my dogs' teeth the cleanest are the ones they cannot ingest....
> 
> ...


Goat and lamb in my neck of the woods are both more costly than beef. I doubt I could find lamb around here for less than $7 or $8 per lb. That won't be happening with 10 dogs to feed. Love em but no...
I do give them the bone from pork shoulder and that definitely helps. Madison can't seem to really work on anything with any efficiency now though and so she isn't helping to keep her own teeth clean at all. 
Lily, my older Chi is the one with teeth on the top on one side and on the bottom on the other side and she'll just flat out walk away from something hard to chew. I assume it hurts her gums? 
Toby is the one that's had a broken jaw in the past so he has really weak jaw power. He'll give it his best shot but he just never chews hard enough to get his teeth totally clean. His are much better than they were but I'd love to see them totally tartar free. 
Bri and Bailey both have stains on their teeth right now from the pecans and a little tartar on their canines. 
So yesterday and today I sprayed, Bri, Bailey, Madison, Toby and Lily. I'm gonna try to not drive them crazy looking in their mouths 50 times a day waiting for results but I do expect to see some difference in a week. So by next Mon, I better have some pearly whites!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> kev I saw your glowing reviews on petlife...are you saying this stuff is superior??



I gotta admit, its pretty good. Itty had some baked on plaque on her canines that just would not come off with petzlife. This PA stuff took it off within a few days. I was actually pretty shocked it worked so well.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I never put my dogs under for dentals even when they were healthy. I always waited for some other medical reason and then had them do the dental at the same time. But large dogs don't have the same issues with teeth that smaller dogs do. No way would I put an 18 year old dog under for a dental! And if they don't have opposing teeth it seems like it would be impossible to get them clean by bone-eating.

I am lucky that Snorkels' four teeth are opposing, and since they are all she has there is no choice but to use them. But if they were four teeth willy-nilly throughout her mouth they wouldn't be clean and I wouldn't get her dentals, either.

Let's hope it works - I might use it on Rebel's canines - they are better since we got the hogshead but he still does everything he can to avoid using those teeth and they still have some yellow on them.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I wouldn't put an 18 year old dog under for a dental, either. I was referring to the OP though which didn't say anything about an 18 year old dog or health problems, etc. I was just saying that I believe if a dog's teeth are bad enough, a proper dental is essential and better than just using some gel to scrape plaque off because there could be underlying issues. And I think the risk of developing issues from periodental disease, etc, is greater than being put under for most healthy dogs.

With that said, I'm super cautious about where Jackson went. He had another tooth issue so got him a dental at the same time. But if he ever needs one again, he will only be going to this veterinarian dentist who is a specialized office in animal dentistry. I was very comfortable leaving him there and know he was in the best hands possible. At our consultation, FOUR doctors walked in the room to talk with me and discuss everything. It was pricey, but, yeah, I loved the place and trusted them. I wouldn't just go to anyone to put him under for a dental.

I may give the Plaque Attack a try once our Petzlife is gone (which is probably almost is). Does plaque attack have a gel though? He won't tolerate the spray.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

xellil said:


> I never put my dogs under for dentals even when they were healthy. I always waited for some other medical reason and then had them do the dental at the same time. But large dogs don't have the same issues with teeth that smaller dogs do. No way would I put an 18 year old dog under for a dental! And if they don't have opposing teeth it seems like it would be impossible to get them clean by bone-eating.
> 
> I am lucky that Snorkels' four teeth are opposing, and since they are all she has there is no choice but to use them. But if they were four teeth willy-nilly throughout her mouth they wouldn't be clean and I wouldn't get her dentals, either.
> 
> Let's hope it works - I might use it on Rebel's canines - they are better since we got the hogshead but he still does everything he can to avoid using those teeth and they still have some yellow on them.



X, if you spray it directly on his canines for a few days, I'd be very surprised if you report back that it didn't clean them up. 

I did find that if I scraped Itty's teeth with my finger nail(she's a pretty calm Dog), the tartar started breaking up pretty quickly. If you can get a toothbrush going on Rebel's canines, I bet they will clean right up.

Funny.... our local one stop store(Meijer) had PA on clearance for about $2/bottle. I should have scouped a bunch of them up '


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Well it's been a week since I started using Plaque Attack and I gotta say it's doing the trick. I don't have pearly whites yet but it's taking the tartar off. Poor Lily has about 12 teeth total in her mouth if even that and is one of mine that I rescued as a senior with a seriously rotten mouth. She's had 2 dentals since I've had her, (5 yrs) and almost one of those yrs she's been eating raw. I really thought the raw would help better in general but since she's missing so many teeth and can't really crunch the bone against her teeth they had gotten really bad. She fights me so much when I try to look in her mouth that I haven't dug around in there in a while. And she'll be 14 in a few weeks so I don't want to put her under again unless there's no other choice. I actually might anyway because her gums are inflamed but I've gotten her on antibiotics and it's helping so we'll see. Here's a photo I took of her teeth before and one from today. This is the ONLY place in her mouth where a tooth touches another tooth so you can see how ineffective chewing would be. Honestly I didn't even remember she had that little tooth on top toward the back...
And a pic of Toby's teeth. He's super uncooperative when you're trying to snap a pic of his mouth so I was lucky to get one so clear. He's 11 and has never had a dental due to his heart. I hope by the time another week goes by we'll be really looking good. Then I'll just use the spray a couple of times a week for additional help!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow those are surprising results! I think I might just have to order that for Ruby. All her teeth are clean except for one back molar on both sides on her lower jaw. I bought a scaler and got some off, but Im too scared to scrape too much. The plaque attack may be just what she needs to get that small amount off. Thanks for posting the pics Donna, Im glad its working for your dogs!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Where do you guys buy plaque attack?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

malluver1005 said:


> Where do you guys buy plaque attack?


We got it at Walgreens drug store. It wasn't in the pet section though but they had an isle that had "As seen on TV" things and that's where it was. Small spray bottle. I think it also comes in a gel form but they didn't have any of that.


----------



## twotonelover (Jan 10, 2011)

I used Petz Life dental spray and gel for Rosey. Its all natural and worked REALLY well, I'd put a glob of the gel on the heavier tarter buildup and it softened right up. Then I just did maintenance with the spray. I did this while still on kibble, and it took a month to get rid of about 75% of the tarter. It probably would've taken less time if I did it everyday. I did it more like every other day...

Once I switched her to raw it took maybe 2 days for the rest of the tarter to disappear.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Which is better, the plauqe attack gel or spray? Or are they pretty much the same but one is a thicker consistency? I want to order it, just not sure which one to go with.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Kat said:


> Which is better, the plauqe attack gel or spray? Or are they pretty much the same but one is a thicker consistency? I want to order it, just not sure which one to go with.


I haven't tried the gel so I'm not sure. When this runs out though I think I will just to be able to compare.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

im gonna pick up some plaque attack in a few weeks...but here;s an interesting thread.....
Petzlife and Plaque Attack


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevd id you buy the spray or gel and what flavor/


kevin bradley said:


> I gotta admit, its pretty good. Itty had some baked on plaque on her canines that just would not come off with petzlife. This PA stuff took it off within a few days. I was actually pretty shocked it worked so well.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> im gonna pick up some plaque attack in a few weeks...but here;s an interesting thread.....
> Petzlife and Plaque Attack


If you are seeing tartar on your dog's teeth I'd definitely recommend it. My old Dachshund will fight as if you're trying to kill her to keep you from looking in her mouth. She'll be 18 on May 1 so a dental is out of the question. She's had a lot of back problems in the past so I'm hesitant to try to force her to hold still for me to look at her teeth because of the way she struggles. You'd seriously have to see her in action. 
I managed a quick peek while she was sleeping and was horrified at how much tartar was on her teeth. I have to deal with her mouth a little at a time because of how badly she fights me so I snapped a picture of her canine as fast as I could and then snuck another pic the other day and the difference is night and day.
I also put the stuff in her mouth while she's sleeping. It always wakes her up but it's done before she can try to get away from me. I actually started using a brush, like an eyeshadow brush, and dipping it in the bottle and just swiping across their teeth. Madison jerks around so much I'm afraid I'll spray it in her eyes.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> If you are seeing tartar on your dog's teeth I'd definitely recommend it. My old Dachshund will fight as if you're trying to kill her to keep you from looking in her mouth. She'll be 18 on May 1 so a dental is out of the question. She's had a lot of back problems in the past so I'm hesitant to try to force her to hold still for me to look at her teeth because of the way she struggles. You'd seriously have to see her in action.
> I managed a quick peep while she was sleeping and was horrified at how much tartar was on her teeth. I have to deal with her mouth a little at a time because of how badly she fights me so I snapped a picture of her canine as fast as I could and then snuck another pic the other day and the difference is night and day.
> I also put the stuff in her mouth while she's sleeping. It always wakes her up but it's done before she can try to get away from me. I actually started using a brush, like an eyeshadow brush, and dipping it in the bottle and just swiping across their teeth. Madison jerks around so much I'm afraid I'll spray it in her eyes.


ya wisnton isnt too bad about letting me in his mouth but im gonna have my dad help me out..so i can spray accurately.
just one spray on each canine right?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ya wisnton isnt too bad about letting me in his mouth but im gonna have my dad help me out..so i can spray accurately.
> just one spray on each canine right?


Supposedly you can just spray it in their mouths and it works with their saliva. I can't say that I've always gotten it where I want it and it's working anyway....


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

is this a good price or should i look at Walgreens
Amazon.com: Plaque Attack Triple Care Dental Spray: Pet Supplies


Donna Little said:


> Supposedly you can just spray it in their mouths and it works with their saliva. I can't say that I've always gotten it where I want it and it's working anyway....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> is this a good price or should i look at Walgreens
> Amazon.com: Plaque Attack Triple Care Dental Spray: Pet Supplies


Yeah that's a good price.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I just ordered the plaque attack spray. I was going to order the gel with it, but noticed it has salmon oil in it. Neither of my cats or Ruby likes salmon oil, so I dont want to risk buying it in case it tastes fishy. Im so excited to get it! They have an offer right now for buy double the amount for the same price, with a $5 mail in rebate.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> kevd id you buy the spray or gel and what flavor/


RC,

I have the spray. Doubt it matters much...just whichever is easier to apply. Harry hates the spray thing being stuck in his mouth so I would guess that the gel would actually work better.


----------



## Yorkie967 (Mar 13, 2012)

I was just about to place an order for the plaque attack from that Amazon link but notice a couple of 1 star reviews on the front page. One sd her yorkie got a bad infection, another sd it's really bad on the liver and kidney's for small dogs, and 1 sd a 32 lb jack russell terrier died. I have a yorkie and small maltese so not sure about this one.

Did Kevin or any of you who got good results...do you have bigger dogs? thanks


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

If it helps, since November I have been brushing my Doxie's teeth daily with a dab of coconut oil the brush. It has worked perfectly and without any issues. I believe part of it is that organic unrefined coconut oil has natural antibacterial properties.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I give my dogs coconut oil daily but brushing some of their teeth would be next to impossible. I don't use the plaque attack every day now but I have to say it worked like a charm on my guys. I really originally bought it for my old Dachshund and it's done a great job removing some of the tartar from her teeth. You literally can't brush this dog's teeth. She'll fight you to the death. Not biting mind you, but struggling. I just don't want her to hurt herself. I have seen no problems with it at all.


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

i've tried it but piper freaked out from the fffffffffft fffffffffffft sound of the spray. i think a gel like tropiclean would work better for her. it's just her canines and it would be easy enough to dab a little on these two teeth.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Dr. George’s Plaque Blast has no grain alcohol in it like the plaque attack, claims to work the same.


----------

